
Rancher’s k3os purpose-built to simplify K8s ops in low-resource computing - Terretta
https://k3os.io/
======
alexellisuk
I've written up about k3s
[https://blog.alexellis.io/tag/k3s](https://blog.alexellis.io/tag/k3s) and am
looking forward to trying out k3os too. Very cool that it also caters to ARM!

